# Wow! Just WOW do I feel stupid....... But Lucky!!



## silversaddle1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just found a box of ceramic processors that was hidden behind a bunch of UPS batteries. It must have fell back there long ago, as I know the batteries have been piling up for some time. So I am ahead 50 pounds of ceramic processors! 

The worst thing about it is that I had forgot they were even back there. I have all my memory stored on that shelf as well, must of been mixed in at one time.

Oh, and there were 1300 pounds of UPS batteries on the shelf too! Cha-Ching!

So how about it? Anybody ever "Find" something in your shop you forgot you had?


----------



## Geo (Jul 24, 2012)

i found a fifty dollar check on top of my refrigerator one time i was paid for doing some repair work a couple of months prior and forgot it. :shock: my wife took it and said that if i couldnt keep up with money any better than that she would have to do it for me. :lol:


----------



## schomisch (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha Funny you ask! So about 7 yrs ago I was reorganizing a business in town that I managed, and in the basement was a bunch of old computers ect. Well The trash guy wouldn't take them, so I was directed to a collection day at a local landfill. They was no one there the day they said it was. So this load of computers got 'dumped' well I got to thinking "I wonder if these are still around". So after checking I ended up finding them! Score! hehe not near as nice as a whole box of processors but hey.. FREE =))

~Chris!~


----------



## glondor (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently found a 5 gallon pail about 1/4 full of ceramic processors I started about 2 years ago and never finished. Nice surprise. I think there is one more somewhere.... 8)


----------



## rewalston (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I would find even a small pile of ceramic CPU's...so far I've collected a whoppin' TWO. Got a long ways to go. I'd keep looking but I forgot where I was.

Rusty


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 25, 2012)

rewalston said:


> I wish I would find even a small pile of ceramic CPU's...so far I've collected a whoppin' TWO. Got a long ways to go. I'd keep looking but I forgot where I was.
> 
> Rusty



Hey Rusty, why dont you hide those two CPU's somewhere and you can find them later. :mrgreen:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 25, 2012)

I lost my shot records prior to leaving for Africa. Found it in my glove compartment on the drive home . Nothing like lymph nodes the size of golf balls. Would much rather have lost, and then found pounds of ceramics. I guess those are the breaks.


----------



## joem (Jul 29, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> rewalston said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I would find even a small pile of ceramic CPU's...so far I've collected a whoppin' TWO. Got a long ways to go. I'd keep looking but I forgot where I was.
> ...


 maybe they will mate and make more.


----------



## rewalston (Jul 29, 2012)

joem said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > rewalston said:
> ...



Joe they seem to be mating alright, problem is there are birth defects, they are all coming out fiber.


----------



## CBentre (Aug 4, 2012)

rewalston said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > NoIdea said:
> ...



Hey Rusty no worries, just save them. Their predicting gold will hit $3000.00 an oz by the end of 2013. Just think you will double your money by then. Cheers!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Can you imagine $3000.00 gold? I have been quietly rat-holing some of the better gold bearing stuff we have been getting for the last couple of years, Just hoping that gold would take that big jump. I remember when I hit the 150 pound mark on clean gold pins, and I said that when gold hit $1000.00 I would sell. Well gold hit a grand and raced right past it, I still had the pins. But, as luck would have it, I was able to sell 165 pounds of gold pins when gold was around $1800.00. So save the very best stuff, even if you can't process it yourself, because if gold gets that high, you will be laughing all the way to the bank! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goldpete (Aug 13, 2012)

what does a ceramic cpu look like , could you please post a pic


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 13, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> Can you imagine $3000.00 gold? I have been quietly rat-holing some of the better gold bearing stuff we have been getting for the last couple of years, Just hoping that gold would take that big jump. I remember when I hit the 150 pound mark on clean gold pins, and I said that when gold hit $1000.00 I would sell. Well gold hit a grand and raced right past it, I still had the pins. But, as luck would have it, I was able to sell 165 pounds of gold pins when gold was around $1800.00. So save the very best stuff, even if you can't process it yourself, because if gold gets that high, you will be laughing all the way to the bank! :lol: :lol: :lol:



I'm waiting for when Bread is $25,000 a loaf. Just think how much Gold will be worth then. :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 13, 2012)

Goldpete, there's a couple pic's of some types of ceramic cpu's here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=14763#p148551

Take care!
Phil


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2012)

Irons I agree it does not matter that much what the gold prices do, it still seems to buy the same amount of bread.

I do not wish for gold prices to climb sky high, it just means our dollar has lost more value and the price of bread will also go sky high.


----------



## texan (Aug 14, 2012)

Read "When Money Dies" by Adam Fergusson...the story of hyperinflation in Weimar Germany in the early 1920's. Don't believe it can't happen here.

Texan


----------



## necromancer (Aug 14, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Goldpete, there's a couple pic's of some types of ceramic cpu's here:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=14763#p148551
> 
> Take care!
> Phil




more photos here, "not the green cpu"

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=14293&p=143594#p143594


----------

